# Where can I get ASUS M2V-MX Drivers?



## Clement Saggers (Apr 5, 2008)

I need to download the drivers for my computer, the motherboard is an ASUS M2V-MX and the disk for it is long gone. I tried to find the drivers on the web and I downloaded a file "0904.zip". All that's in there is a ROM file and I don't know what to do with it, I don't know how to install it and I'm not even sure if it is a driver file. When I search the web I either get that ROM file, or I'm directed to Driver Detective or Driver Genius and I can't use them because there not free. I JUST CANT FIND A LINK TO THE ACTUAL DRIVERS!, I've googled my fingers to he bone trying to find them. Where can I download the drivers, or at least a free driver update program? (not DriverMax, someone else referred it to me and I tried it and it sucks).


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

Hmmm. You didn't check the Asus site?
xp 32bit - http://support.asus.com/download/download.aspx?SLanguage=en-us&model=M2V-MX 

edit2 - the link takes you to the download page, but will pop up the OS selection menu first, pick the one you want.

Other OS's, click downloads on the left and select a different OS.

edit - btw, the .rom file is a bios update.


----------

